# aquarium sealer?



## tmz (Jul 3, 2008)

one of my tanks has a weird crack near the top of it. (its my faut XD) it not a huge problem, because its at the top, but its getting annoying. its been there since like july and only now has it started leaking.

anyway, could someone please give me a link to a site that would sell aquarium sealer? i really need to fix this XD


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

what size tank is this? i wouldnt try sealing it, i would just replace it


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Do you have a Lowes in your area? Hardware stores sometimes have sealer cheaper than the pet stores. I have bought some at Lowes before for making decorations.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

if you go this route your going to want 100% silicone with no moldicides added. 

again IMO i wouldnt cause the headache and just replace the tank unless it was a leaking seal which is a simple fix.


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

Onefish is right, a leaky seam is repairabe, cracked glass is typically terminal.


----------



## craigc119 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Big Trouble*

I work with glass all day every day, if it’s a glass tank and it has a crack (aka a run, and eventually that’s what is going to do run) it is only going to get worse. I would suggest replacing it. If you want I could get you a great deal on a piece of glass, and i can also get it tempered which will be a lot stronger glass.


----------



## doctorb (Jul 28, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> if you go this route your going to want 100% silicone with no moldicides added.
> 
> again IMO i wouldnt cause the headache and just replace the tank unless it was a leaking seal which is a simple fix.


Maybe this deserves it's own thread but I've looked for old threads about this to no avail, but how simple is it to fix a seal? The seal on my 75 is starting to separate in the corners, it's not leaking but there's algae growing under the silicone. I'm not sure if I should scrape away as much as I can and recaulk the line or leave it alone until it does start to leak.


----------



## FishGirl (Mar 31, 2008)

I'd be interested in the answer to this question as well. (Lord help me if I have to attempt to do anything other than decorate my aquarium...) :-?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

the actual seal is in between the 2 peices of glass. the extra silicone just helps keep it water tight. ive had algae growing under silicone before, i think your going to be alright.

you could add an aditional seam ontop of the seam of silicone but keep in mind this stuff sticks better when its glass to glass. scraping silicone can be a pain but would prob. offer a stronger seam, again the seal is between the glass. i know for sure its a super pain to take the tank apart and re-assemble it, so i dont suggest going that route.


----------



## CandyColoredClown (Jul 16, 2009)

The bottom seal of my 55gal. is leaking and I'm fixing to reseal it with silicone from Pet-Co. I'm going to remove the silicone on the bottom all the way around, and when I replace it I'm going to put a new layer on the corners at the same time. 

I can't tell where exactly on the bottom it is leaking from, other than it's on the front of the tank. Beings it's twenty years old is why I've decided to redo the whole bottom. I'm sure the silicone will stick together better this way as well.

Is this going about this the right way or should I go about this another way.

Thanks, Richard


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

No, you're doing it the right way. You want the new silicone adhering to the glass so it seals, not the failing silicone.


----------

